# Before and After...



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Out with the old










And in with the new










I decided to go plumbed in cuz I'm not a fan of vibratory pumps.

And went with electronic so my wife would love using it too.

Installed it today, will be playing with settings later.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great! You must be chuffed with that setup at home









I had a laugh at the tiny hopper on the Mazzer, looks so out if proportion but obviously serves a purpose









Good luck with it all. Maybe stick an extraction video up?









Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome setup. I have something similar (cherub, mazzer mini). I hear ya on the vibe pump, but rented flat means no plumb in for me

I second the request for some action shots.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice setup.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks really good.


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

That looks absolutely briliant! Great setup you have there. You must get good coffee from that. I actually had to sell a couple of my pairs of shoes to buy a coffee machine i wanted for a long while.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Great setup!


----------

